# Appropriate or not?



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

I would definitely do it FWIW. If you will be breeding even on a very limited basis, you need branding and a reputation. If these are to be show dogs it is especially important. 
A friend of mine bred afghans and did give her kennel a name.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If there is a particular name you are fond of, I would chose it now, rather than later, just so that somebody else does not take it before you.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

You can create a kennel name BUT keep in mind that dogs purchased from other breeders will still maintain their kennel name as the first word... I know someone who has some mutts (said affectionately) that she needed to register to compete with in performance events so she created her own kennel name for their registered names now that hte akc allows mixes to compete. 

The other way to use your kennel name even in the dogs that you purchase is to use your kennel name as second or as an "at _____ " 

so in my case Natalie who was purchased from another breeder is 
O'lugh Milbrose Dare to be Different 
you could also do 
O'lugh Dare to be Different at Milbrose 

so if you have something you like and have checked out to make sure nobody has or is not close to someone else then go for it... but make sure it is something that you really like, yoiu are going to have to live wiht it a long time


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is my friend's name. She is also a rare bear and doll broker and sells Afghan hound sculptures and carvings. She is now retired and living in Mexico with her last Afghan, Hugo.

Badjaboodi - Fort Lauderdale - Reviews of Badjaboodi - TripAdvisor


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You can create a kennel name without even breeding. But as Shalva said, the breeder's kennel name is always first...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> You can create a kennel name without even breeding. But as Shalva said, the breeder's kennel name is always first...


Oh yeah, I know the breeder's name is always first. My question was more along the lines of whether it's appropriate for a non-breeder to have a kennel name anywhere in the dog's name. I've always thought that tradition had it that a dog's name was to indicate its lineage. If it contained two kennel names, my understanding was that traditionally the second name would be a breeder who bought the dog for the purpose of making it part of her breeding program.

Whether or not that is right, I'm gathering from the responses here that it's not a big _faux pas_ for a nonbreeder to put a kennel name on a dog, so long as the breeder's name comes first. Anyone disagree?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

no not necessarily the second name would be the kennel to which the dog went regardless of wehther or not hte dog is going to be bred... I think it is fine for you to have a kennel name as second kennel ... it is an indication of where the dog is... and for someone doing performance events that is important as the breeder bred the dog but you trained the dog... just my opinion of course


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you! 

After 40 years of life with Goldens, I am amazed at how I seem to know less and less the more I learn.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive been in the same boat as you.. And coming up with a kennel name is not easy. Ive already registered her name under my breeders name so she herself wont have my kennel name in her akc name but if I should breed or even get another dog my kennel name will be in there somewhere.. I have still a bit to decide on it as plans for breeding and/or getting a new pup isn't occurring until maybe next year or after? 

Think i may just keep in the back of my head and think about it every once in a while. Need to focus on getting her a Rally title, maybe a CD, getting back to the conformation ring as well as her hips/elbow clearances done in february or march ..depending on her next heat cycle.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm on the fence about it. Mostly as I have given it some thought. 

You'll want to check with your breeder and their contract. My boys have in their contract that the breeder's kennel name is to be the only kennel name in the registered name. 

Many people burn out of this hobby. I don't think that I am one of them, but that is what everyone says. If people generally last 5 years, it just adds to confusion in kennel names IMO. 

I think kennel names speak for breeding programs and 'where' to find the dogs. If you aren't going to have more than one or two dogs at this point, I'm not sure about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I personally do not use my kennel name in any registered name if I did not breed the dog, not even "at Nitlelite". It is used only if I bred the dog.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

As others have said, the breeder of the dog is going to have some say in the matter, and you have to do what you're comfortable with as well. In my area it is pretty common for people to add their kennel name into the name of a dog bought for performance/show purposes. The two pups that I have out co-owned with friends both start with my kennel name, but include their kennel name. Baron is Sterre Texas Tycoon at Lynwood CD WCX SH, Sterre being mine, and Lynwood being my friends, and little girl Widget is Sterre Blastem Widgeon Widget, with Blastem being my friend's prefix. My Breeze, who I got from Marge Trowbridge of Trowsnest has my Sterre prefix included in her name. My oldest two only carry their breeder's prefix as at the time I got them I was just getting started in competitive venues and did not have a prefix yet. But their mom carried both her breeder and owner's prefixes as Nancy got her from another kennel.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you and have had my "kennel name" picked out and registered with GRCA for some time. Slater and Harvin are the first two to bear the name since my dog is the sire (closest I'll come to breeding since I only have boys).


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a kennel name if I ever breed anything. It's very premature since our girls are still too young, but we chose it for future use. That being said, I really don't like the idea of putting my kennel name on a dog I had nothing to do with breeding. It feels like I would be taking credit for someone's hard work. If I took a stud fee puppy out of a litter sired by my Jack then I would feel differently, and may put it in there, but none of our dogs have our chosen kennel name in their registered names since I had nothing to do with breeding them.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I have a kennel name if I ever breed anything. It's very premature since our girls are still too young, but we chose it for future use. That being said, I really don't like the idea of putting my kennel name on a dog I had nothing to do with breeding. It feels like I would be taking credit for someone's hard work. If I took a stud fee puppy out of a litter sired by my Jack then I would feel differently, and may put it in there, but none of our dogs have our chosen kennel name in their registered names since I had nothing to do with breeding them.


Yes, I think I agree with this, as I said in the OP. I guess I haven't changed my mind.


----------

